# Hiring out your Motorhome



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

There is a little bit of temptation. Has anyone done this and perhaps could enlighten us about the process and the pitfalls. I have been diagnosed with a brain tumour and cannot drive anymore, the MH will probably be for sale shortly, but around where I live , entrepreneurs have only this year bought a few MH's and successfully hired them all out for £1000- £12000 per week depending on size. A possible little income earner for my wife.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your illness Alan.

Can't help about the hiring. Though you might try a PM to member Stanner who still visits here now and again. He had some he hired and knows all about it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jeez Alan what a bummer, hard to find the words but thinking about you and the family.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh gosh Alan. What can we say that hasn't already been expressed? Just hope it's not too debilitating.

Renting out anything is fraught with damage and excessive wear and tear. By the time insurance, recovery and extra maintenance is costed, I doubt there is much profits.

Speaking as an ex landlord.
Ray.

p.s. there are or were companies you could allow to hire out your van but again I heard some horror stories Alan.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes that's the bit that's putting me off. Maybe just sell it , less hassle for her.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Alan

There have been replies on MHFun on this subject, here

https://www.motorhomefun.co.uk/foru...rhome-out-for-hire.246264/page-2#post-4623713

My assessment is that unless you have a fleet of relatively cheap ones, and a spare for when one comes back broken, then the answer is a definite NO. Certainly not your beloved 'Gretchibald'

I would not lend our Arto to Basia's son and family, although they have never had the temerity to ask, but I doubt he has the C1 anyway, and she does not drive, although she was a policewoman, which I consider strange.

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Geoff, yes I would feel the same way as most of those people now about their precious motorhomes and the probable inability of anyone else to look after it properly; except in the circumstances I am talking about it would only be a hiring out asset and used only for that purpose. It would never be 'our' motorhome again. 
Still , think Jayne could do without the hassle.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Geoff, yes I would feel the same way as most of those people now about their precious motorhomes and the probable inability of anyone else to look after it properly; except in the circumstances I am talking about it would only be a hiring out asset and used only for that purpose. It would never be 'our' motorhome again.
> Still , think Jayne could do without the hassle.


Alan

Just look at my e-mail - we are too close friends to discuss much on here.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We’ve always allowed our family to borrow the motorhome 

Only our two sons have taken up the offer, a cracked mirror nothing major and they have taken it to Spain and France with their kids 

Their kids are too old now to fit in, it’s only really a three berth although it has five belted seats , we never used it in the school holidays anyway 

Is there none in your family can drive it Alan ?

I’m not saying you are but you’re not making a panic decision are you , I know when Albert was first diagnosed I wanted to sell the MH, the house, everything I felt I couldn’t manage without him 

I think that’s a natural reaction to the unknown 

Love to both of you, stay strong 

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> Alan
> 
> Just look at my e-mail - we are too close friends to discuss much on here.
> 
> Geoff


e mail reply sent


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

aldra said:


> We've always allowed our family to borrow the motorhome
> 
> I'm not saying you are but you're not making a panic decision are you , I know when Albert was first diagnosed I wanted to sell the MH, the house, everything I felt I couldn't manage without him
> 
> ...


Maybe a bit, but we'll know this FRi. Here is an actual photo of the tumour on the mirror( photoshopped in)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Alan, Albert doesn’t post but he’s following it through me 

He’s thinking of you and all the disruption cancer causes , which you already know 

Fingers crossed for Friday 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Alan  So feeling for you.

As has been said, @Stanner is the go to guy. He, very kindly, lent (not hired) us one of his fleet when we were struck down with problems. A really kind person. I am sure he will help if he possibly can.

As Sandra has said it is easy to try to over compensate when these awful troubles hit us. I have been doing the same thing. Chris just immediately wanted reassurance that I would be ok and advised that I move nearer to our daughter. I have agreed as that gives him comfort. Hard though it is to accept, the State is there as a safety net. Our income is not high, in retirement, but my needs are modest. The lump sum from the sale of a nice motorhome will go quite a long way.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Really Sorry to hear this Alan, we've never been in fontact but 8 have follwed you and youngster on YouTube.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes we panic and imagine the worse

Actually much more than the worse 

It’s human nature 

And the worse no matter how we imagine it is never as bad as we believe 

Regardless of that worse 

You rightly worry about your family 

But relax, worry when you really need to 

You are not yet beaten 

When and if you are you will sort it out 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’m going to wait until Friday before I say anything Alan except I hope it’s operable.
Doesn’t Jayne drive the van?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> I'm going to wait until Friday before I say anything Alan except I hope it's operable.
> Doesn't Jayne drive the van?


Only on main roads up to now, she would rather it was a bit smaller though. 
As you said Fri is the day , although they may not let us know the results 'till mid week.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We can only hope for the best possible results.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

I am sorry to hear of your situation, I spent over ten years repairing and servicing a fleet of around ten hire vans. Unlike cars etc, body’s parts are rarely available off the shelf. Most hirers will not be used to the size of the van. 
Body damage is all too common but even minor scrapes take their toll. Wear and tear is rapidly apparent, if the van is getting on a bit the hire price goes down and the running costs go up. Quite a few larger firms have had hire fleets no longer do so which speaks for itself. One summer we had three vans put diesel in the water tank and one water in the fuel tank two had run the water pump as they hadn’t realised so put them both out of action and cost hundreds to fix. Whilst not every hirer had a problem try explaining to someone how the last one bent it, broke it etc and they can’t go on holiday, one broke down in France they just abandoned it. Another went to Spain and never came back. Given the good resale value of vans at the moment I would sell it and have no stress.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd struggle to sell ours should the worst happen and my driving days are over, I am not a happy passenger having driven commercially for most of my adult life, my anticipation times are much faster than normal good car drivers so Liz would seriously damage my health and neither of us are patient people either so the atmosphere might be a bit frigid, which might prove handy seeing as the fridge doesn't work.

You say the wife can drive it, so I assume it isn't a problem for you when she does, so perhaps a bit more experience might make it possible to go on using it for a while yet if she is up to it long term.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Alan, I've only just come across this thread and I am so sorry to hear your news.

Regarding your original question I'd suggest keeping it in the meantime as a help in distracting you from the present worry. Jayne is a very capable lady and I'm sure she could grow in confidence if reasonable routes were chosen (which don't include some of the roads I've been on in the last few days!)

I think the idea of hiring out is fraught with all sorts of difficulties as noted by others and the hassle will be just what neither of you needs right now.

Sending you both a big hug.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe a daft idea, and obviously I have no idea where you live or what the area is like but, maybe you could rent it out for glamping on your own property, just a stupid thought that popped into my head.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Maybe a daft idea, and obviously I have no idea where you live or what the area is like but, maybe you could rent it out for glamping on your own property, just a stupid thought that popped into my head.


Then they could SEE folk treating their pride and joy with less respect than they'd hope! Even more stressful!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally I detest the word and idea of 'Glamping'.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Then they could SEE folk treating their pride and joy with less respect than they'd hope! Even more stressful!


It was only an idea Jean.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Personally I detest the word and idea of 'Glamping'.
> 
> Ray.


Ray doesn't like the word 'Glamping'

S'okay just adding it to the list of thigs you don't like Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's an evolution thats just caught on. Maybe I don't like c....... ing.

Ray.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Kev, nah, old farmhouse surrounded by housing estate, good idea if had been suitable though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well my daughter is thinking about conversion for an airB&B

Her next door neighbour is always full

Few hotels in Rossendale , people stop off on route North or to visit family in the area for a few days , not everyone has room for relatives to stay 

Might still be worth a look , not everyone fancies a secluded countryside plot 

As for your pride and joy , if it stands forlorn a bit of life would be an advantage 

And I don’t believe everyone would trash it 

We were advised not to allow family any where near our van 

We have one rule and only one rule, no felt tip pens are allowed 

And at the end of the day it’s just a van, an inanimate object no matter what you name it 

If it can work for you and your family great , if not then sell it 

Much like everything in life when push comes to shove 

Very little except friends and family has any real value 

We once gave up everything we owned to learn that lesson, and it was a long time ago

Would it still remain?I don’t know but I so hope so

Sandra

It’s fine and enjoys its travels


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shame that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear this news Alan. Jan told me the other day via email. Ive not been on much being away and the Scottish islands are still operating on dial up broadband I think.

This must be awful news for you especially as you battled so hard with cancer already. I know you and I share at least two common passions. Music of course and the desire to tear around Europes most challenging passes on scooters so I know how much you will miss those trips but the only thing I would add is dont make any rash decisions regarding hiring out your pride and joy. Perhaps there will be good news and Gretchibald will ride again?

my thoughts and best wishes are with you and your family.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Barry , yeah I could be lucky and ride again, here's hoping.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You have the combined best wishes and crossed fingers of the whole internet, well this bit anyway.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

+1 Alan


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Went for a long weekend ........ Jayne drove.
I just fished.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's GREAT news Alan!! And how did you feel about being a passenger? Hope you were as confident as Jayne looks!


And there's not much fishing going on there! Were you successful?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You're a brave lad Alan, Liz can drive the van but I can't passenger the van, she had to do it a few years ago when I fell and badly bruised my ribs, I don't know which was worse.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've always been the only one to drive the MH - my husband had given up his licence prior to our getting the MH, due to ill health.

But actually, that made it much easier I believe to decide to carry on motorhoming after he died. And I'm so glad I did - what opportunities of travel and meeting people that has afforded me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would like to think that I too would carry on, but if I'm honest I think I would be bored stiff as I am not that interested in talking to other people so I would feel a bit lonely, not sure I'd want to start training up another partner, not finished this one yet but she's getting there slowly.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Most of our widowed men friends find another partner. some with almost indecent haste, whereas most of our widowed female friends remain single. Hmmm, there is a moral there somewhere....

If left alone I would probably buy a van conversion so that I could visit family etc but stay, independently, in my own little space. Good for taking day trips to the beach etc too. Chris loves to drive so I rarely get the chance. Did drive the LHD Hymer, though, with its column gear shift, which my brother was scared of


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Statistically it's more likely I will be the one to drop orff my perch first. But if I am the one left all I need is a gardener. 
Even though I'm surrounded by widows.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah but Ray you will still have lots of lunch/dinner invites


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Pat. Dining is definitely a sociable experience. Bound to be the odd interchange of tech and mechanical issues.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> But if I am the one left all I need is a gardener.
> 
> Ray.


What about a cook Ray? Can't see you filling Prue's shoes but I may be wrong?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> That's GREAT news Alan!! And how did you feel about being a passenger? Hope you were as confident as Jayne looks!
> 
> And there's not much fishing going on there! Were you successful?


Suppose I'll just have to get used to it. 
What a lovely long weekend I had, boating , scooting , fishing , catching up with old friends.
The lakes were as warm as a bath so the trout were down deep and very lethargic, I didn't catch any , but I caught a few perch.
Good job I was out on the lake late as I was able to rescue a schoolboy who had got into trouble swimming and was trapped in a bad place.
Tomorrow starts the treatment for this tumor so was glad to be able to squeeze in some time away in the MH beforehand .


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, you were plenty busy Alan, as well as being a good samaritan!

I hope your treatment tomorrow goes well. Is it a long process?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Not sure, will keep you posted.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed it's not too onerous.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Best wishes for today Alan.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Best wishes Alan. Our old mucker Mavis is still battling her mesothelioma so we are a good luck charm for members.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How did it go Alan?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

mmm two scans awaiting results he said if the cancer has spread you've got 2 or 3 months , if it hasn't we'll zap it and you should get over a year , here's hoping.

ps I'm not sure I trust any of these Drs, but what else can i do.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ouch! Sorry to hear that Alan.

When you say you don't trust the doctors do you mean their judgement or their knowledge of all things cancer?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Doctors are often wrong (hope so in this case) Alan and some far outlast their predictions.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Alan, look at Mavis who used to be on here. She has mesothelioma which has a very poor prognosis and she is still around to fight it.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I get the impression that some look at your age and the effort and expense that would be required and just think it's not worth it , which might be true. Obviously I think I am ha ha.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Then some would look and think of their father and want to do a good job at getting you through. If we show some fight and willingness to battle then they will support us on our journey. They all want to go to a meeting with colleagues and say that they have cured an elderly person and they are living a good life cancer free or, at least, in remission. We just need to show that fighting spirit and drag the medics along on the journey.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I get how you're thinking , and I guess we must have some faith , trust, in their opinions and morals but what do you make of this then. The Dr who told him is the same one who told me . 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-north...wqNl3_i2Rk6OTLV6m2EG8JBFN_ekWKnOjc-VkhwxPIRU8


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's very interesting Alan. What's your gut feeling about it?

It seems very strange that the trust is saying there was no proven evidence that surgery in this setting was beneficial. There aren't great numbers but there are examples.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Maybe getting a bit too personal but I just don't know what to believe or what to do , let's just hope the tumor is confined and can be zapped. I know we are all going to die one day but when someone tells you that day could be in a couple of months it's hard not to focus on that. At the minute I feel great ( it's the steroids) and am riding motorbikes, fishing , playing the guitar, fixing things , etc non stop . Hair is black and I look good , even if I say so myself. Unless I told you I had a brain tumor you'd never guess.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's great that you have such a positive attitude and you're managing to be so upbeat. It's a very hard road to travel, no matter what the outcome.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wasn’t going to post again but for you I will

Alberts original melonoma was deep statics said it was too deep and therefore already spreading 

We were told you don’t want to spend what time you’ve got left in and out of hospital so we will do nothing

Albert was in shock, I read up on it, actually I said we would so can you go and tell the consultant 

We want you to check the lymph nodes and they did

The rest is history Albert was given six months or so based on statistics 

He has had metastasis but always in the same arm, that was 8 years ago, he hasn’t yet managed 5 years 

They didn’t want to treat his prostate cancer as he would die of melonoma first, they did and he hasn’t

Since then he has had bowel cancer, treated and doing well

Fight your corner Alan ,research all you can and demand further investigation 

You’ve nothing to lose 

They don’t know everything and statistics don’t apply to everyone 

Take your findings to your consultant

Christies have developed a new machine that targets brain tumours, maybe not yours, I don’t know

Does your hospital?

If not then maybe ?

We have plenty of room if you need to be near , three empty bedrooms, two separate lounges

Don’t accept what you are told, maybe that is the bottom line, but you demand more 

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you Sandra , yes I am primed to question/ complain as necessary . Already had some success with this , not going without a fight .


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sometimes the medics are damned if they do and damned if they don't. If they operate and it is unsuccessful do they get a rollocking from the bean counters. If they don't operate do they get grief from patients and relatives. Have they had cases that shook them up because the operated and it was totally unsuccessful? Anyone doing any job knows how that feels. They cannot fail to be affected by cases. Do they have to toe the party line or, in private medicine, are they free to do as they please. A friend has cancer on a kidney and has health insurance. He has been treated by both and swears the NHS is better. Daughter worked in a NHS amputee rehabilitation unit. She was told of a case where the femoral artery popped and the patient died. Don't, her colleagues said, be operated on privately because this is what happens.

Second opinion always worth having because they get competitive.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Some good news today. The results of my recent brain scans are that the tumour has not spread though my brain, which they said would kill me in 2 or 3 months if so. The are able to give me the stereotactic radiosurgery treatment instead to try and 'zap' the tumor, and it starts tomorrow. Yipee.
So maybe MH not for sale for a while yet.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fantastic news!

If you have been following Chris's journey he is participating in a trial for his bowel cancer. One random team get intensive radiotherapy and the other get a combination of radiotherapy and chemotherapy. They say they are getting good results!

Have you heard of CV247? Have a google. I will try to find my info and post it later.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> I get how you're thinking , and I guess we must have some faith , trust, in their opinions and morals but what do you make of this then. The Dr who told him is the same one who told me .
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-north...wqNl3_i2Rk6OTLV6m2EG8JBFN_ekWKnOjc-VkhwxPIRU8


Alan, I am sorry to hear this further news but this is really an alarming story. If I were you i would be contacting the consultant that cured this other person. Can they not give you a consultancy and let them do a second opinion? i have no idea how much this would cost but surely not that much for a second opinion. I certainly wouldnt take this blokes word for it after reading that story.

I wish you the very best of luck with this but do not give up and explore all avenues.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pat, might suggest that you start a new thread for Chris and keep this one separate for Gretchibald.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd said:


> Alan, I am sorry to hear this further news but this is really an alarming story. If I were you i would be contacting the consultant that cured this other person. Can they not give you a consultancy and let them do a second opinion? i have no idea how much this would cost but surely not that much for a second opinion. I certainly wouldnt take this blokes word for it after reading that story.


Maybe .


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Maybe .


I cant begin to think what you must be going through Alan and the family or how you feel about what you should do and its not our place to tell you what to do but it sounds to me like you dont have confidence in this diagnosis and from what you have posted I think it may be warranted. Explore every avenue, crack a few heads, kick up a fuss or get someone to do it for you if you dont feel up to it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Best of luck with the treatment, at least it’s now getting started, hopefully your great fighting spirit and jest for life will pay off.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Delighted with your good news today Alan!

As to the treatment, you're accustomed to wearing a biker's helmet so it should be a doddle for you!

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thinking of you Alan, I can’t add anything other than that, except a virtual hug.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Drew said:


> Pat, might suggest that you start a new thread for Chris and keep this one separate for Gretchibald.


What?!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

CV247 is a treatment for cancer that was, initially, devised by a vet to treat animals with cancer. This vet hated chemotherapy with a passion and thought that it was popular due to drug companies selling the drugs to combat the side effects "selling" it to the doctors and vets. He had the most amazing success with CV247 but was so busy treating animals and, eventually, people that he didn't get around to putting a patent on it or doing any proper randomised trials before he died. A research facility in Hungary took it over and have developed it into a successful treatment. It does not, however, have big pharma behind it so is little known.
I will leave you, if you so desire, to look into it further. I have an article I printed out about it and if you wanted more info I will send you a copy. I am sure it is all out there in google land though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That sounds a bit more promising for you Alan, I'll slacken my fingers a little for now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

@Drew a forum is a place to share ideas, and subjects can spur off but be in line.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> @Drew a forum is a place to share ideas, and subjects can spur off but be in line.


Just like you Kev, I am well aware of what a forum is, however as you will have guessed by now I never get involved in threads re. other peoples medical conditions nor in subjects that I don't know anything about. That is not to say that I don't follow them, I read most threads on here other that those that are political, or full of YouTube rubbish that doesn't interest me.

I suggested that Pat start a new thread about her husbands treatment rather than use this one, what is wrong with that?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What is wrong with it, Drew, is that it is not your thread and it is, therefore, none of your business.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> @Drew *a forum is a place to share ideas*, and subjects can spur off but be in line.


"What is wrong with it, Drew, is that it is not your thread and it is, therefore, none of your business". May I ask, whose business is it? I am a member of the forum and entitled to post

I assumed that "a forum is a place to *share ideas*" i.e. according to Kev. My idea was for you to start your own thread rather than use this one on "Hiring Your Motorhome Out".


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought this was going to be something from Alan to let us know what happened today.
Hopefully it isn’t a treatment that will wear you out each session Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Best of luck Alan.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> I thought this was going to be something from Alan to let us know what happened today.
> Hopefully it isn't a treatment that will wear you out each session Alan.


Well went there for my treatment at 1.00pm , mask on very tight , it even keeps your eyelids shut and not moving, only zapped for 1/2 an hour. Painless well except for the hard surface you have to lie on . So again tomorrow and Thurs and that's it. It then remains to be seen how well it has worked , it keeps working away klling the cancer cells over the next few months. You find out what progress has been made by having an MRI scan every three or four months . They say there are some side effects , ie headaches , fatigue and sickness but this is supposed to clear up in the first few weeks. So here's hoping . In the meantime I have booked another long weekend at L.A. for the last of the fishing season ha ha .

P.S. L A is Lough Arrow not Los Angeles ha ha .


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sort of wandered off the original thread here ie Hiring your Motorhome but wanted to keep all you now considered 'friends' informed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not sure i could put such a brave face on Alan. Im sure we all wish you the very very best with this treatment.

Kev n Liz


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very happy to read that Alan as you are mentioned mri scan every 3-4 months.
I did think at first you had won the lottery and off to L.A. on the other side of the river 😁


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is that the same as my IRM scan on Friday Alan? Some stuff "Dotarem" gets pumped into me while it's being done. I think mine is every six months now.

Ray.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes , that stuff is probably Gadovist dye , unfortunately it seems that I am allergic to it, brought me out in big clear welts all over my body and arms. So when I told them this at the next MRI scan, they tried to cancel the scan but after much complaining by me and wife they agreed to go ahead with the scan but without the dye. Must have been okay, as it lead to me having the treatment today.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

'only zapped for 1/2 an hour' - I can't imagine lying absolutely still for half an hour (presumably on your back). Hard work! Fingers crossed the treatment does its work.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update Alan.
Thank goodness for all these bits of kit the hospitals have nowadays to look inside us. There was a massive fund raising effort in Norfolk a few years ago to get a scanner for Cromer hospital. A wealthy woman had left a million or two to keep the hospital open and now they have a scanner. Gives us all a little lift I think.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> Thanks for the update Alan.
> Thank goodness for all these bits of kit the hospitals have nowadays to look inside us. There was a massive fund raising effort in Norfolk a few years ago to get a scanner for Cromer hospital. A wealthy woman had left a million or two to keep the hospital open and now they have a scanner. Gives us all a little lift I think.


Yes amazing what scanners can do, I've a lasting memory of watching my own thrombectomy procedure on a 55" tv screen as they fished in my brain for the offending clot, all via an entry point in my groin. :surprise::surprise::surprise:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I am not a lover of the MRI scanners, the noise is incredible and the holding still while it all goes on is pure torture for me, CT is much more gooder (●'◡'●)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a couple more coming up soon. But I'm happy they are still checking on me.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Agree on the MRI v CT Kev  I got a coughing fit during mine and was pulled out by a very grumpy radiologist. Then I needed my inhaler which, it turned out, was out of date! It still worked so I managed to complete the scan. Chris was sceptical of how awful it was but tends to agree with me now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm still awaiting the biopsy the cancelled in January to be rebooked.

The first MRI I had frightened the crap out of me at first, I thought the bloody thing was going to fly apart, it reminded me of that time machine that Jodie Foster was in






Good film by the way.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Last year they only had one PET scanner in N ireland so I had to drive to a Private Hosp. in Dublin to get a PET scan, apparently there is a reciprocal agreement. They told me I would get a call before Xmas telling me my appointment date , Xmas and the New year came and went, no call. After the dust had settled and I made a complaint/ enquiry it turned out, so they said, that I didn't get a call because the young temp. receptionist didn' t know how to ph N Ireland from Dublin.
That's the sort of bad luck I've been having , time for some good luck.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not half Alan, but look on the bright side, if it wasn't for bad luck you wouldn't get any.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Last year they only had one PET scanner in N ireland so I had to drive to a Private Hosp. in Dublin to get a PET scan, apparently there is a reciprocal agreement. They told me I would get a call before Xmas telling me my appointment date , Xmas and the New year came and went, no call. After the dust had settled and I made a complaint/ enquiry it turned out, so they said, that I didn't get a call because the young temp. receptionist didn' t know how to ph N Ireland from Dublin.
> That's the sort of bad luck I've been having , time for some good luck.


I'm staying here Alan. We have the choice of three in a 40km radius. We can choose the one we prefer.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Yes , that stuff is probably Gadovist dye , unfortunately it seems that I am allergic to it, brought me out in big clear welts all over my body and arms. So when I told them this at the next MRI scan, they tried to cancel the scan but after much complaining by me and wife they agreed to go ahead with the scan but without the dye. Must have been okay, as it lead to me having the treatment today.


How is the treatment going Alan, I haven´t seen an update anywhere (again) maybe I´ve missed something as you say you are optimistic about gong to France.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I've had the 'zaps' , just have to wait to just before Xmas for the next MRI scan to see how effective that was , hope I get a nice present.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hoping for the best result here.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes Ditto. Very best wishes for a good result Alan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> I've had the 'zaps' , just have to wait to just before Xmas for the next MRI scan to see how effective that was , *hope I get a nice present.*


As I am sure we all do Alan.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How were the zaps? Chris tells me that the mask wearing is not much appreciated by his fellow zapees.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

You lie on your back on a bench.The masks are designed to hold your head absolutely still so they are very tight to your face , pressed tight against eyelids and lips so unable to open them. Once properly in place over your face it then 'clamps' it down to the bench you are lying on , so even tighter. I guess some people find that claustrophobic but I found it relaxing and almost fell asleep. You do not feel a thing when it zaps. I had three 'zapping sessions ' on consecutive days, one lasting about 30mins , one 15mins and one about 10mins. The 'nurses' who work the machine( I'm sure they have proper titles) are super efficient at it as it is all they do all day everyday . I asked them if they ever see the results and they said no which I thought strange . I was in a queue of about 10 people that day for the machine , all very quick and routine for the 'nurses' - next.
Anyone who has to visit a cancer clinic for the first time will get a real eye opener to how many people are affected , what goes on and how routine and matter of course the whole attendance process sems to be for all.
On an unrelated note, I played my first gig with another musician friend of mine when I was 14 yers old . We have remained friends through the years. Yesterday my daughter Zolene and I sang Amazing Grace at his funeral , cancer again, here he is just a few weeks prior.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear that about your friend Scotty Alan.

I hope you're managing to stay positive - sounds like it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gretchibald said:


> You lie on your back on a bench.The masks are designed to hold your head absolutely still so they are very tight to your face , pressed tight against eyelids and lips so unable to open them. Once properly in place over your face it then 'clamps' it down to the bench you are lying on , so even tighter. I guess some people find that claustrophobic but I found it relaxing and almost fell asleep. You do not feel a thing when it zaps. I had three 'zapping sessions ' on consecutive days, one lasting about 30mins , one 15mins and one about 10mins. The 'nurses' who work the machine( I'm sure they have proper titles) are super efficient at it as it is all they do all day everyday . I asked them if they ever see the results and they said no which I thought strange . I was in a queue of about 10 people that day for the machine , all very quick and routine for the 'nurses' - next.
> Anyone who has to visit a cancer clinic for the first time will get a real eye opener to how many people are affected , what goes on and how routine and matter of course the whole attendance process sems to be for all.
> On an unrelated note, I played my first gig with another musician friend of mine when I was 14 yers old . We have remained friends through the years. Yesterday my daughter Zolene and I sang Amazing Grace at his funeral , cancer again, here he is just a few weeks prior.


Sorry about your friend, I'm sure he'd appreciate the send off.

Know what you mean about first impressions of the cancer out patient wards. Never forgot when we got a call from our GP to urgently take our baby daughter to the City hospital due to suspect blood test results. We were shaken to see folks of all ages in various stages of treatment with hair loss etc. Luckily for us all turned out fine but memories of that day never left us.

Hoping the best for you and the family Alan, keep on singing.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert experienced that when he had radiotherapy under his arm for melonoma deep in his axils

It had been operated on but was close to a major blood vessel 

Not pleasant, but he is alive to tell the tale

The people in outpatients often much worse, much younger, fighting the same

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks all, it's so far so good, in fact we are just back from a long weekend at our favourite little campsite where we had a sing song in the clubhouse to end the season.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bout time we had a bit of quality on here > >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My Dad used to sing that in the pub years and years and years ago, he didn´t have a guitar though.

Well done you Alan, next time tell those people to button up for a few minutes, else turn up your mike :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great to see you playing Alan. I saw all the videos on Facebook of you and Zolene giving it the beans, they were brilliant. Looked more like a fully blown gig to me than a sing song. Post some more if they are available. They were great.

Kev. Pish off!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Moi, non.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Thanks all, it's so far so good, in fact we are just back from a long weekend at our favourite little campsite where we had a sing song in the clubhouse to end the season.


Great to see the 'good man himself' out there performing again and with Zolene backing her Dad. :grin2:

Alan, did the fish bite that w/e?

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I tried to catch a pike , but no .


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Well I tried to catch a pike , but no .


I always remember some of the old fishing Duffers on Lough Derg in the 80s telling us how to catch big pike there when we used to go over for the Mayfly. Use a massive copper spoon they said. We thought they were just funny Irishmen taking the pish out of us daft Englanders but no, they were spot on. Some were homemade but the local tackle shops sold these massive copper spoon spinners and by heck did they work. Great fishing, slow trolling off the back of the boat as near the reeds as you dare with loads of line out. Few beers, happy days. We ate some of them. Some pub landlord said get me one between six and ten pounds and ill cook it for you. He marinated it overnight in cider. Lovely.

Had some great memories of those days out there. We hired a big cruiser for a fortnight and some slept on that while the others slept in the camper which would follow the boat around to the various harbours.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> Well I tried to catch a pike , but no .


What a beautiful picture, where is it Alan?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was thinking of you Alan as I walked past this lake tonight - I could hear the fish jumping!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> What a beautiful picture, where is it Alan?


This is me casting a line into Lough Arrow , about 18 miles Sth of Sligo. The picture is taken from the MH in the campsite , so you can see why it's ideal for me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> This is me casting a line into Lough Arrow , about 18 miles Sth of Sligo. The picture is taken from the MH in the campsite , so you can see why it's ideal for me.


Found it :smile2:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Alan
sorry to hear about your diagnosis.

I would never rent ut the van simply because nobody looks after your van better than you.

Friends rented theirs out and ended up with a huge bill for repairs.

Thinking of you

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thinking of you constantly Alan

Alberts brain scan and body scan all ok

6 yrs of worry and ongoing

Miracles do happen 

For us it has been a miracle , months have turned to years

But never one we can take for granted

But I’m hoping yours too will be a miracle

Sending love to you and yours

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Delighted to hear the good, latest, news about Albert.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Good news. Consultant phoned today - Brain Tumor has shrunk fro 3.5 cms to 1.25 cms , lets hope it continues to shrink.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh that is brilliant, I bet you and the family are very relieved.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Excellent and very positive news. Sighs of relief all round I’m sure.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fantastic news Alan! I bet its all that guitaring and singing you have been doing. Good for your soul and possibly your brain!! Keep on Rocking! :headbang:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Such good News for Christmas for you, your family, friends and all your unseen friends on this forum.

I do hope your all allowed to have a big hug, I’ll just send you one. 🤗 or two 🤗


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Delighted to hear it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Good news. Consultant phoned today - Brain Tumor has shrunk fro 3.5 cms to 1.25 cms , lets hope it continues to shrink.


Great news Alan:grin2::grin2::grin2:

I had a mental note to call you again tomorrow to find out result, so thanks for letting us know.

It must be a great relief.

Love, Geoff and Basia


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What great news!

How did you cope with the side effects?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

patp said:


> What great news!
> 
> How did you cope with the side effects?


I think the worst was when coming off the steroids , long dull aching pains in head , nausea ,wound pains, and attacks of fatigue which could last a half hour or all day . On good times/days I tried to go out , maybe to a local park, visit friends, cafes, shopping , lift leaves from garden, brush yard, wash cars. On bad days I would sit in front of the computer at the kitchen table and try and keep mind occupied with eg movies ,news, info ,etc however a lot of the time i was just flopped over onto a couple of soft cushions . At the minute and for the last week or so it's been constipation, and the permanent pins/needles (neuropathy) in my feet that has moved up my leg and given constant numbness and pain. I control this with tablets and a pain patch. I still have periods where I feel tired and 'ill' and there seems to be no ryhme or reason as to what makes this happen eg I had arranged to play at a charity gig on Sat past and all that day until even an hour before I had to go I felt wiped out and was going to cancel but I started to feel a bit better so i went . What do you know , I got better and better as the night wore on and played up a storm, played to 1.00am , went to bed at 3.00am . Next day, Sun, I had no more ill effects than usual . Today apart from the feet and the constipation I am ok, of course the news that the brain tumor has shrunk had lifted my spirits and I am planning again.
I'm sorry I couldn't be of help to you , just telling you how it is for me .


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Brilliant

Miracles do happen

One year and Albert has gone 5 years without a metastasis on melonoma 

Not bad for a 6 month prognosis

Of course being Albert he still has prostate and colon cancer to go 

And if he has a forth I’m out regardless of 57 years of marriage

I’ve warned him

That should do

But you love and best wishes from both of us

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> I think the worst was when coming off the steroids , long dull aching pains in head , nausea ,wound pains, and attacks of fatigue which could last a half hour or all day . On good times/days I tried to go out , maybe to a local park, visit friends, cafes, shopping , lift leaves from garden, brush yard, wash cars. On bad days I would sit in front of the computer at the kitchen table and try and keep mind occupied with eg movies ,news, info ,etc however a lot of the time i was just flopped over onto a couple of soft cushions . At the minute and for the last week or so it's been constipation, and the permanent pins/needles (neuropathy) in my feet that has moved up my leg and given constant numbness and pain. I control this with tablets and a pain patch. I still have periods where I feel tired and 'ill' and there seems to be no ryhme or reason as to what makes this happen eg *I had arranged to play at a charity gig on Sat past and all that day until even an hour before I had to go I felt wiped out and was going to cancel but I started to feel a bit better so i went . What do you know , I got better and better as the night wore on and played up a storm, played to 1.00am *, went to bed at 3.00am . Next day, Sun, I had no more ill effects than usual . Today apart from the feet and the constipation I am ok, of course the news that the brain tumor has shrunk had lifted my spirits and I am planning again.
> I'm sorry I couldn't be of help to you , just telling you how it is for me .


See! I told yah!! Music is the big cure all!  I always feel great after a good muso session but that might also have to do with inevitable Scotch, beer or wine that goes with it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic news Alan!! Delighted for you all - and that you're still gigging!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The power of music eh! So pleased for you


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Steroids are a blessing or a curse

A steroid injection put me into constant peripheral neuropathy 

I tolerate the tablets better, and it’s good to know I can stop them unlike the injection that has to wear off

I also wear a pain patch, it doesn’t prevent the pain and pins and needles in my arms and feet

I’m asked does it help, I have no idea and I’m unwilling to try without it 

It’s how it is Alan 

Unlike you I don’t have cancer , I just have inflammatory arthritis 

And like you I’m fed up of waking each day unsure what that day means

Can I walk, can I get downstairs?

Eventually I will, and sometimes I can cook a meal, or even clean and wash clothes

But I’m alive and some days are good

Sandra

.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

aldra said:


> Steroids are a blessing or a curse
> 
> A steroid injection put me into constant peripheral neuropathy
> 
> ...


Similar effects, and the pins and needles/numbness has started creeping up my legs and like you I have pain patches and like you, I'm not sure if they are doing anything, but I keep them on anyway, and like you I have good days and I try to make the best of them. Unlike you I don't have crippling arthritis and am very glad . I have a friend who has and it's sad to watch him, I knew him when he was fit and athletic. You have my sympathy. Old age grrr. Somebody said- The best thing about old age is that it doesn't last very long. ha ha .


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Old age is not for sissies.

Chris' mum used to admonish him every time we visited with - "don't get old Chris". Of course he did and, as always, his mum was right.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

the youngsters of today couldn't handle being old > >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Old age is not for sissies.
> 
> Chris' mum used to admonish him every time we visited with - "don't get old Chris". Of course he did and, as always, his mum was right.


My mum often used to say the same Pat. She was right of course.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> Old age is not for sissies.
> 
> Chris' mum used to admonish him every time we visited with - "don't get old Chris". Of course he did and, as always, his mum was right.


I read about people my age feel good about hill walking and mountain climbing, I feel good getting my leg into my underwear without losing my balance. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, but it's only twice a week Terry, man up.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Aye, but it's 2 legs each time Kev - give the man a break!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> the youngsters of today couldn't handle being old > >


tbf they have a few years yet to think about it though!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> tbf they have a few years yet to think about it though!


Did you hear a sort of whooshing noise as that went over your head Graham > >


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No - did you with my response?


----------

